# What's Your Favorite Bob Marley Track?



## redivider (Sep 24, 2009)

What's your favorite bob track??

Mine is Them Belly Full....

followed by Survival....


----------



## xmissxaliex (Sep 24, 2009)

I love a lot of songs by Marley that's a hard one. I like Jammin, and Exodus. And hella others, my boyfriend is a marley fiend, so many albums and cd's I get confused sometimes lol. But at least I enjoy all the music that Marley sings.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Sep 24, 2009)

mellow mood


----------



## Geozander (Sep 24, 2009)

Gotta be stir it up. Saying that, dont think there is a bad bob track.


----------



## regal8r (Sep 24, 2009)

three little birds


----------



## Geozander (Sep 24, 2009)

Three little birds too. Has a special place in my heart that song.


----------



## regal8r (Sep 24, 2009)

Geozander said:


> Three little birds too. Has a special place in my heart that song.


i listen to that song everytime im down and depressed and it picks me back up


----------



## saynotothebs (Sep 24, 2009)

all of them...listening to no woman no cry....


----------



## Geozander (Sep 24, 2009)

regal8r said:


> i listen to that song everytime im down and depressed and it picks me back up


has the same effect on me, very uplifting.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Sep 24, 2009)

three o clock road block (rebel music)


----------



## redivider (Sep 24, 2009)

i agree, every single track by bob = classic

them belly full but they hungry
a hungry mob is an angry mob
a rain a fall but the dirt is tough
a pot a yook, and the yook no 'nough (a pot of food but the food not 'nough)


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 24, 2009)

bob is the king of relaxing music


----------



## icarius91 (Sep 25, 2009)

all bob is good to me but while tokin up stir it up and no woman no cry are my favs for a more mellow/happy kinda song


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 25, 2009)

buffalo soldier and then 3 little birds


----------



## redivider (Sep 25, 2009)

should've turned this into a poll... shiznitz


----------



## Bob Marley Chiefs (Sep 26, 2009)

Stir it up is by far my favorite, i still wish that Bob did not leave us so early...he was truly a visionary, For you Bob


----------



## CSI Stickyicky (Sep 26, 2009)

There's a Natural Mystic blowing through the air, if you listen carefully now you will hear.....


----------



## redivider (Sep 26, 2009)

i can see you guyz enjoy the more mellow bob tracks... i like the old heavy ones... the real political, real vocal... different flavors i guess....

i've seen the wailers 3 times in concert, if only bob was still alive....


----------



## hippietoker18 (Sep 27, 2009)

really hard question haha, ill just give you my favorites!
punky reggae party
forever loving jah
africa unite
sun is shining (original version)
ohhh i forgot! do it twice! this song is great


----------



## shiva71 (Sep 27, 2009)

I think his songwriting powers just got better and better but i prefer the Wailers first 3 albums...Midnight Raver, Rastaman Chant and Slavedriver are absolutely stonking tracks...

LOL, I remember an interview i saw with Bob Marley, the guy asked, "Bob, just exactly how much ganga do you smoke...?"

"Plenty..."

RIP Bob Marley...poet, prophet and messenger of truth


----------



## razta (Sep 27, 2009)

Bob Marley is great but I think 32 albums of roots becomes too monotonous.

my favourite ones are war and rebel music


----------



## redivider (Sep 27, 2009)

monotonous? are you craaaaazy? 

dezaire, Don Carlos, Midnite, Sizzla, Israe Vibrations.... all simply incredible....


----------



## razta (Sep 29, 2009)

Israel Vibration is good roots, and they have nice dubs too.

I prefer groundation, terrakota, etc. . .


----------



## Twistedfunk (Sep 29, 2009)

Three Little Birds and La La Long.


----------



## Wemp (Sep 29, 2009)

Stir it up, Concrete Jungle


----------

